# Possible Scam on Cheese



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Hi everyone,

I thought I'd share something I am unfortunately going through right now. I ordered cheese on-line from an unknown source (www.cheesesupply.com) Their site looked pretty good and I thought I'd give them a try. After not receiving my overnight shipment I tried to call and email them. They had no phone number on their website and the on-line chat is never available. You can only post an email through their site. Of-course I've had no response here either. I looked them up on the BBB site and was upset to see them listed with complaints and they were not a member of the BBB. At least there was a phone number that I called twice and had to leave messages. I'm still waiting to hear this morning. Then I Googled the website and found other complaints. I called American Express and thankfully the order had not been processed yet but awaiting clearing. ($308 order) I asked them to cancel it but they said they couldn't because it's against the law. Amex was totally helpful and will give me a temporary credit while they contact the vendor. They put me at ease for a little while at least and told me to make copies of everything. So, my event is Saturday and I still have no cheese. I have learned a HUGE lesson here regarding reliable vendors on the internet. I hope this never happens to you.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dug thru their site and found a phone # 1-866-205-6376. i don't know if it will help to call, but you can try it. the # was on their ponzi scheme(affiliates) page. good luck. dug a little more and found this supposedly direct # 1-206-463-1560.
kat


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Maybe try this?

Andrew Edmond
13016 Vashon Hwy SW
Vashon, WA 98070
Phone: 206-567-5770


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Kuan, I don't know how you got that name and phone number but THANK YOU!!!! I just got off the phone with him and he was so surprised that I had his number. Hopefully this will work. For anyone else, he gave me his email address (yeah right), [email protected]. They also have a sister business in candles so I would be weary of that, too. Katbalou, thanks but those are the same numbers that I have been trying.


----------

